# LSI 9460-16 issue



## merl (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi! I have a problem with this controller. The FreeBSD 11.1 does not recognized it. The mrsas driver  present in the kernel, but there is no volume that I have created in the controller. What I can do?
Thanks)


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2017)

Is it recognized as mfi(4) or mrsas(4)?


----------



## merl (Dec 19, 2017)

I don't know... gpart shows usb stick only, ls /dev  also shows partitions of my stick, dmesg  shows LSI Controller, that indicates the controller is on the system, but with no disk device...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2017)

merl said:


> dmesg shows LSI Controller, that indicates the controller is on the system


Post that message please. Then we can see how it's being detected.

You can't see anything with gpart(8) if the controller isn't detected properly. If the controller isn't functional the disks attached to it won't be detected either.


----------



## merl (Dec 19, 2017)

The controller is recognized as: "pci5 no driver attached". I think, drivers included into the kernel are too old and I have to recompile my kernel without this one and then load thte new mrsas from lsi website.


----------



## merl (Dec 20, 2017)

It works! I have downloaded the latest driver, recompile my kernel without mrsas and load the new one with kldload.


----------

